# Harlequin rasbora male/female ratio



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My harlequin rasboras have been going fine, but lately I've noticed tail fin damage on the two females.

I currently have 5, but am planning to add more to make the school more of a school since 5 is like the minimum school for them.

And I was wondering if this aggression is due to there being more males than females and thus to make sure which sex I get when I add to the school. I've seen some people saying the sex ratio doesn't matter, but what other reasons might they be hurting the females? The three males look fine. 

I don't think the damage is due to the other fish in the tank because the rasboras are the fastest swimmers in the aquarium.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have, shockingly, never sexed my harlequins... could explain why one or two seem to get picked on more. Subbing.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

What are you feeding them? Try a higher protein diet it might curtail the fin nipping.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been feeding them Omega One Flakes (will probably switch to not-flakes once this can is gone) and bloodworms.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I would recommend feeding them Omega One Color Micro pellets a long with the blood worms. They are tiny enough for a rasbora to handle without issue and have lots of protein. I use them with my rummy noses. They get real nippy before feeding time and one dose of those pellets calms them down pretty quick.

I'm not a fan of flakes, I feel to much nutrition gets lost when they dissolve and my fish make a mess of the tank if I use them.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Is New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula alright too?

I have a jar of that for feeding my multies. They're small "sinking" pellets ((they're too light to break water tension and float).


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Kaxen said:


> Is New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula alright too?


I think so, I never used it for my rummies. They do gobble up the NLS cichlid pellets I feed the other fish in the tank even know they are way too big for them. It looks like each one has a football in it's mouth until it softens and they can get it down. The Omega One floats for a bit as well. It also has higher protein which is why I recommended it for the nipping.

Try the NLS pellets and see if it stops the nipping. Maybe the flakes just aren't satisfying them.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm seeing fin regrowth on the rasboras.

So I guess that means it was flakes that caused the problem.


----------

